# The Treasure Of Booty Beach



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's not every day that a container ship gets beached in your neighborhood and dozens of conatiners of merchandise wash ashore. Better yet, nobody stops you from taking all the stuff you can carry









Stricken Freighter Draws Treasure Hunters


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

from the link...

"Grinning opportunists made off with looted BMW motorbikes, while intrepid beachcombers grabbed cosmetics, sports shoes, empty barrels, steering wheels and exhaust pipes."

Come on...who really needs a steering wheel and exhaust pipes. What are the odds it will fit what you own?


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Hmmm,

So what Outback Mods can be made of the salvage?















Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

If it could only have been maxx air vents and quickie flushes


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!! Jim
Thanks for the story that is really something
It must be a sight to see

Don


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

The news here was reporting that it was completely legal for them to take the stuff that washed ashore, but they have to report what they take?


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Wonder if the UK has a "booty tax"?


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm always in the wrong place at the wrong time...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

watervalleykampers said:


> I'm always in the wrong place at the wrong time...


Do not worry...I will bet you that 1/2 the stuff will show up on ebay









Thor


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Thor said:


> I'm always in the wrong place at the wrong time...


Do not worry...I will bet you that 1/2 the stuff will show up on ebay









Thor
[/quote]

You bet it will!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Thor said:


> I'm always in the wrong place at the wrong time...


Do not worry...I will bet you that 1/2 the stuff will show up on ebay









Thor
[/quote]

I can see it now... Just Listed! New BMW street bike. Freshly washed and sparkling clean!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks for sharing...17 days before my Caribbean Cruise!

Hope there aren't any gashes in my ship.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ah cheer up Pete, there might still be something left for ya


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

So Jim......Ya figure that your ship has come in?


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Darn, all that washes up on the TX Gulf coast is seaweed!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Thanks for sharing...17 days before my Caribbean Cruise!
> 
> Hope there aren't any gashes in my ship.


Anyone that takes TWO cruises within a month of each other won't be getting any sympathy from me bucko...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey...I haven't been cruising for 11 months.
Cut me some slack...I need some R&R.
I live a rough life.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Hey...I haven't been cruising for 11 months.
> Cut me some slack...I need some R&R.
> I live a rough life.


didn't you just get back from a trip to the Caribbean?


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Some of the cargo was reportedly toxic waste.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

NDJollyMon said:


> Hey...I haven't been cruising for 11 months.
> Cut me some slack...I need some R&R.
> I live a rough life.


No. It was Hawaii.








I needed some good coffee.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Hey...I haven't been cruising for 11 months.
> Cut me some slack...I need some R&R.
> I live a rough life.


No. It was Hawaii.








I needed some good coffee.
[/quote]

OK...consider the slack cut.


----------

